# Dreadlocks



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Our lovely oceans of rustling golden barley are no more. The nasty metal monsters roared in and chopped off John Barleycorn's ears  

But one man's meat is another man's poison....and Poppy took the opportunity for some long distance mud larking. Can you spot the little disobedient Miss in the distance?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She dug and dug and dug and forgot to listen so after exhausting my recall arsenal I had to put her on the lead  This was at the end of a long walk I might add


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So she's now a mud monster again!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Look at these muddy legs


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And me dreadlocks maan!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You just don't understand this mud is a beauty treatment a lady just can't look beautiful with out the odd mud pack! 
Why just stop at the face when she can have an all over body treatment


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you had the torrential rain that we had here yesterday?
I hope that Poppy's reward was a good 'play' with a cold hose on jet wash in the garden


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

You are a very good mom to let her have sooo much fun! Look at that sweet, happy face! Lol mud and all, I love it! A good day to be a dog as my husband often says.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good lord now that *is* muddy! Even Rufus, king of the mud, doesn't get it all over his snout like that. Was she digging for moles?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done Poppy. Your chest could have had more though, I could still see some white showing through.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I've just got home from work and found Poppy pooped out and a mass of tight little curls. The tell-tale signs of a poo that has been digging then jet washed. So glad to have missed all the fun


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> I've just got home from work and found Poppy pooped out and a mass of tight little curls. The tell-tale signs of a poo that has been digging then jet washed. So glad to have missed all the fun


Now poppy is all clean and ready to do it all again just for daddy this time


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Now poppy is all clean and ready to do it all again just for daddy this time


I'm not emotionally equipped for that on a Friday evening. A recalcitrant wine cork is as much as I can take.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Now that is muddy Poppy - well done


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy dog day, bet she is tired now. Datun I just read your latest whatsit line on the bottom of your post (you can tell i am very techno minded!), took me a minute to work it out but really made me laugh, would be easier to get when said out loud i think!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poppy!! 
A jet wash? Did that work?? Looks like you needed to get some tokens and put her through the car wash 
She looks very content.... A true mud seeking missile
You will surprise us all one day with a clean shiny bright poppy  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee! Thanks for your support everyone  

Marzi, yes, the hose first followed by warm water in a tall beaker for the leggies. Then a good hour of mental 'I'm wet and you're going to suffer for it' behaviour :devil:

Fairlie, I have no idea what she's digging for, sometimes the ball goes in or near the hole but usually it's just her head pushed into the muck, a lot of snorting and a very pleased dog  

Tracey, she is indeed a mud missile and I wouldn't lay bets on a 'clean' picture from me 

Mind you she had a lovely proper swim on Sunday into what we _thought_ was clean water but turned out be be a bit stinky


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely picture of Poppy peacefully swimming ...
_That unforgettable, unforgotten river smell _ Rupert Brooke, I think.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Yes, her favourite poet is Brooks, she loves to dig his corner of a foreign field that is forever England


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Must've been all those wonderful smells the harvesters dredged up. Mmmm, no wonder she couldn't resist!


----------

